# What Species is this Male?



## brocklo (Apr 2, 2018)

Picked this guy up at the LFS. What species is he?


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

How was he labeled at your LFS??


----------



## brocklo (Apr 2, 2018)

I said what is that? She said a peacock of some sort. I said it looks like an Mbuna. She said I don't have Mbuna. Went on to purchase this fish and a yellow lab..... 5 bucks each though.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Metriaclima "Red Top Zebra" type or Cynotilapia "afra" type.

She must have had two Mbuna since you bought two. Always annoyed me when salespeople had a "whatever" or "what difference does it make" attitude... why wouldn't one be at least curious and learn as you work there?


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

brocklo said:


> I said what is that? She said a peacock of some sort. I said it looks like an Mbuna. She said I don't have Mbuna. Went on to purchase this fish and a yellow lab..... 5 bucks each though.


I'm glad to see we're not the only ones with LFS of this quality. LOL!!!!
I would also say it is a afra or zebra type. How big is it?


----------



## brocklo (Apr 2, 2018)

2.5 - 3". The worse part about it is she is the owner. She is super nice, but has no clue about fish. However, the yellow lab was a 5" males for $5 and I have also bought a 5" full color Sulphur Head Peacock for $5 too.


----------



## brocklo (Apr 2, 2018)

It definitely looks like a Red Top Zebra. Thanks!


----------

